# worms or little caterpillars



## jpodnar (May 20, 2010)

Hi, I have had my tank set up for about 2 years now and I just saw these little tan things that almost look like really small silk worms. I not really sure what they are. They dont really move a whole lot, and there all over the ground. Should I be worried about my thumbnails eating them and clean out the tank. or would it be just extra protein. I have know idea how they got in there. Thanks


----------



## banditsdaisy (Jul 20, 2010)

Do you have pictures of them? Also is there any chance they are the larvae from fruit flies?


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

jpodnar said:


> They dont really move a whole lot, and there all over the ground.


Sounds like fly larvae to me. Worms, although legless, are fairly mobile. Caterpillars will have legs whereas, fly larvae won't. They could be fruitflies, or some other fly.


----------



## dclarke2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ill try and get pictures of them I pretty sure they aren't fly larvae.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

I had a worm that looked similar to the one you are describing. It turned out to be the larva of a fungus gnat. 
Pretty harmless. My azureiventris ended picking them off and enjoying the snack. 

I'm sure if you get a picture up Ed will be able to ID it for you.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

There is a wide variety of forms when it comes to insect larvae. For the most part, flies (Order Diptera) are maggot shaped, no legs and worm like. Of course, this varies, just take a look at mosquito larvae. If you want a positive identification, I can do that for you if you'll send them. Photo identifications aren't always possible, especially when it comes to something like fly larvae. One option is to rear them out then ID. 

It's possible they could be early instar caterpillars too. Try and get a pic so we can narrow it down for you.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Put a water bowl in the tank and see if they make their way into the water to feed off of the bio film,or maybe the springs,if you can find what it eats will make an easier id.do you see holes in leaves?or are they possibly massing around and consuming the tender roots of your plants?


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

I hope they dont look like this:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/74090-can-i-get-worm-i-d.html


----------



## jpodnar (May 20, 2010)

Okpai that is what they look like. I have no idea how they got there. I guess I'll have to tear everything out. Thanks for posting


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

jpodnar said:


> Okpai that is what they look like. I have no idea how they got there. I guess I'll have to tear everything out. Thanks for posting




More than likely from plants or leaf litter.adult isos consume their babys and eggs.so beef up your isos and spot kill the adults.wont kill them off completely but keeps them in check.but they also eat baby isos so I would use a few dozen adults.frogs will also eat the nemertian on occasion.they are no threat to your frogs,eggs,or tads.but they will compete for their food sources like springs,flies,and isos.good luck and if you do tear down dont reuse any plants or leaves and bake all rocks and wood.


----------

